

Swiftype (YC W12) API integration screencast - 100k
http://www.recursion.org/2012/6/7/swiftype-integration-demo-screencast

======
mriley
Luke was also kind enough to send us some feedback on our API documentation
that was right on. Keep an eye out for a big update and some new features
coming shortly. Thanks, Luke!

~~~
lionheart
Gotta say, great job guys.

I'd heard of Swiftype before but it never really clicked until this video.
It's perfect for my current project and I got a basic setup integrated pretty
fast.

------
earl
@100k: cool screencast; thanks for sharing. What tool did you use to make it?
I recently tried using screenr but had some issues...

edited for grammar

~~~
100k
I shelled out for ScreenFlow because of the integrated editing features. It
was very useful to chop out dead time. I recorded the audio separately and
synched it up. As you can tell I do not exactly have a voice for radio but it
came out OK.

